# Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!



## Kater Casimir (15 Dezember 2007)

Alle eingetragenen Nutzer sollten den aktuellen Newsletter, der z.B. bei mir heute angekommen ist *sehr genau lesen*! 

Wer bis zum 27.12. nicht kündigt, muß künftig *9 € im Monat* zahlen. Auf eine Widerrufmöglichkeit zur geänderten AGB wird hingewiesen. Steht auch alles im Klartext drin. Aber wer liest schon Newsletter, gell?

Die Betreiberfirma sitzt übrigens angeblich in Dubai. Das klingt nicht sehr vielversprechend.

Also: Newsletter lesen und - eventuell - handeln!


----------



## Balljunge (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Betreiber ist plötzlich die "netsolution FZE" mit ihrem Briefkasten in Dubai, die auch Nachbarschaft24.net betreibt.

meinNachbar.net hatte ja auch schon mal Nachbarschaft24.net beworben.


----------



## Kater Casimir (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Hm... ist mir auch jetzt aufgefallen. 

Die anderen Angebote waren mir unbekannt. Ich war Mitglied bei meinNachbar.net seit ein paar Wochen. Der Hinweis auf die kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft ist jedoch erst heute gekommen. Daher dürfte von anstehenden Problemen mit Rechnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen nur betroffen sein, wer jetzt nicht schnell kündigt bzw. sein Profil löscht. 

meinNachbar.net war offensichtlich bislang kostenlos. Ab dem 27.12. ändert sich das aber. Daher mein gut gemeinter Hinweis. Denn der Hinweis auf Mitgliedsgebühren ist nicht zu übersehen. In der AGB wird deutlich darauf hingewiesen! Da kann man sich wohl schlecht rausreden.


----------



## Balljunge (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Die Kosten stehen unter "2. Anmeldung und Abmeldung" und kann man überlesen, da doch versteckt und alles so aufeinandergeknallt. Da ist sorgfältiges Lesen der AGB Pflicht.

Zusatz: Wie ich gerade sehe, wird die Schrift größer, ist unterstrichen und färbt sich Orange wenn man über den Teil mit dem Preis drüberfährt. Seltsam, dass man den Preis nicht gleich im Vorhinein raushebt.

Auf der Startseite finde ich (noch) keinen Preis. Das steht immer noch "Kostenlos Anmelden".


----------



## Kater Casimir (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Auf der Startseite finde ich (noch) keinen Preis. Das steht immer noch "Kostenlos Anmelden".


Die *Anmeldung* ist ja auch kostenlos. Wie bei allen anderen Anbietern auch. Nur ob man nach der Anmeldung auch zügig auf den Preis nach Ablauf einer gewissen Frist hingewiesen ist, das ist die Frage (die ich leider auch nicht beantworten kann).


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Betreiber ist plötzlich die "netsolution FZE" mit ihrem Briefkasten in Dubai


kramt mal in Euren caches, wann der Inhaber wechselte. Belege bitte aufheben und mir/uns zukommen lassen.


----------



## Balljunge (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> kramt mal in Euren caches, wann der Inhaber wechselte. Belege bitte aufheben und mir/uns zukommen lassen.


Laut Antispam soll der Wechsel am 01.12.2007 gewesen sein.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=134238&postcount=97


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Mir scheint die Gelegenheit günstig für alle Betroffenen zu sein, die Startseite von meinnachbar.net sowie die AGBs in Gegenwart eines neutralen Zeugen zu sichern. Die Zusicherung einer kostenlosen Anmeldung in Verbindung mit Gebühren in den AGBs kommt vor deutschen Gerichten vermutlich besonders toll an.


----------



## Pfadfinder (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Hallo,
ich stimme dvill zu.
Diese Chuzpe ist noch unklarer was den Preis betrifft, als bei nachbarschaft24.
Man könnte noch die Verbraucherzentrale informieren. Hier war man ja auch recht schnell erfolgreich: http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/953/index.html?ref_presseinfo=true

Außerdem werben die mit einem Pressespiegel, als die Seite noch kostenlos war. Vielleicht interessieren sich die renomierten Medien dafür, die diese Seite als Surftipp gelistet hatten.
Im Pressespiegel sind z.B. vertreten: Süddeutsche, Berliner Zeitung,  PC Praxis, Computerbild usw.
Die Berliner Zeitung schrieb am 15.08.07
[Zitat on] Ob die Mitgliedschaft bei "Mein Nachbar" nach der Startphase weiterhin kostenlos bleibt, ist fraglich. Das erfolgreiche Business-Netzwerk Xing, in der Startphase kostenfrei, verlangt jetzt von "Premium-Nutzern" einen Monatsbeitrag von rund sechs Euro. [Zitat off]


----------



## Wembley (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Nun, so einfach können die sich das wohl nicht machen. Einen hundsnormalen Newsletter (ich denke, um so etwas handelt es sich, es sei denn die Überschrift schreit schon nach "DU MUSST ZAHLEN", aber selbst da wär die Sache bei weitem nicht so klar wie es die Anbieter gerne hätten) dazu zu verwenden, um eine doch gravierende Vertragsänderung durchzudrücken, wird da meines Erachtens nicht ausreichen. Aber es ist eh nichts Neues, dass die nicht allzu sehr drauf Wert legen, ob ihr Tun vor Gericht Bestand hätte oder nicht. 
Die Tradition, dass man in Briefen und Mail halt was behauptet, in der Hoffung, die Leute werden es schon fressen, ist ja schon allzu bekannt. 
Das reicht ja schon mal, um die Taschen zu füllen.

Z.B. GMX verschickt ja auch in mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Abständen Newsletter. Ich lösche die einfach, weil die mich einfach nicht interessieren. Und ich schätze mal, ich werde nicht der einzige sein.  Man stell sich vor, die würden auf diese Art und Weise einfach auf kostenpflichtig umschalten. 

Natürlich macht GMX sowas nicht. Natürlich gibt es Portale, die, da ein Angebot nicht mehr zu finanzieren ist, auf eine teilweise kostenpflichtiges Angebot umschalten müssen. Aber die stellen den User z.B. vor die Option, das Angebot in stark eingeschränkter Weise weiter zu nutzen oder eben für die volle Nutzung bezahlen zu lassen. 
Aber in jedem Fall muss der User von sich aus aktiv werden, wenn er ein kostenpflichtiger Kunde werden will. Mit automatischer Überführung ist da nix.

Außerdem muss man meiner Meinung nach beachten, ob es darum geht, bei einem ohnehin schon kostenpflichtigen Angebot den Preis geringfügig zu erhöhen oder ob es um so eine gravierende Vertragsumstellung wie hier handelt.


----------



## Balljunge (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Die Startseite hat sich verändert. Der Button "Kostenlos anmelden" und die Sätze mit dem kostenlos sind weg.


----------



## sascha (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Auch hier zur Dokumentation: _So_ warb meinnachbar.net noch am 18. Oktober mit der *kostenlosen Mitgliedschaft*:


----------



## Moon75 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

meinnachbar ist genauso [ edit]  wie nachbarschaft24...

habe mich, genau wie mein freund, bei meinnachbar angemeldet. ende oktober bekam ich dann einen link "...jemand hat nach ihnen gesucht...", wo ich (wie fast alle) draufgegangen bin. der rest dürfte ja bekannt sein, denn nun habe ich über nachbarschaft24 eine rechnung bekommen.
mein freund wollte sich, nachdem wir gestern bemerkt haben, dass lt. impressum die gleiche firma dahintersteckt, sich bei meinnachbar abmelden. allerdings ohne erfolg, denn genau das geht nicht mehr (in den hilfethemen wird löschen des profils nicht mehr angezeigt).
nun wollte ich mich heute mal bei meinnachbar einloggen, allerdings geht dieses nun überhaupt nicht mehr. auch eine registrierung ist nicht mehr möglich. 
nun werde ich sicher ende dez die nächste rechnung bekommen...


----------



## Balljunge (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*



Moon75 schrieb:


> meinnachbar ist genauso [ edit]  wie nachbarschaft24...


Das ist für uns nichts neues. Siehe die Postings dazu im Forum.


----------



## RiTa_20 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Hallo, ich hab den neuen AGB`s von meinNachbar widersprochen und bekam diese mail:  
Hallo,



> wir bedauern es sehr, dass Du nicht mehr bei uns bleiben möchtest.
> Deinem Wunsch entsprechend haben wir deinen Account bei meinNachbar
> gelöscht.
> Wir hoffen dass es Dir Spaß gemacht hat und würden uns sehr freuen wenn
> ...


Ja nächstes mal überleg ich es mir 10 mal. Bin froh, dass es so glatt gelaufen ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Also, ich entdecke im Moment (heute, 17.12.) keine Information, dass das etwas kostet. Wo soll das stehen?

[Vorsorglich: Der kurze Hinweis unter "Anmeldung und Abmeldung", im Fließtext versteckt, dürfte möglicherweise nicht ausreichen - den meine ich also nicht.]


----------



## Marco001 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Ich denke mal, das wird solange nicht dabeistehen, bis es WIRKLICH kosten wird.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*

Anders herum - vermutlich kostet es nichts, bis dass es deutlich dort steht.


----------



## technofreak (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Achtung: meinNachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig!*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Anders herum - vermutlich kostet es nichts, bis dass es deutlich dort steht.


Das mit dem deutlich dort stehen ist, wie Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart zeigen 
eine sehr flüchtige und "verwaschene" Angelegenheit. Es scheint sich immer noch nicht rumgesprochen 
 zu haben und  zum Allgemeinwissen zu gehören, dass Webseiten *nicht* in Granit gemeißelt werden.


----------

